# Dreamweaver displays fine in IE & safari but not in firefox



## beckie (May 7, 2008)

I had a problem thats now fixed but i thought i would let you know incase any of you come accross this yourselves.

The border i had around my wedpage would display fine in IE and safari but not in firefox. It wouldn't come up the right colour and the edge was bevelled. 

This is the code i had when this problem was occuring:

<td width="483"><table width="481" border="1" bordercolor=""B8312D" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0">

This is the coding of the actual table i wanted the border around.

The issue was that IE & Safari use XHTML, and firefox uses strict HTML so this property wasn't displaying. 

Problem Solved:

I removed the bordercolor from the table code and left the border="0". I then went into my style sheet and created a new style called border. There, the only properties I added were the border ones. I then went back, highlighted my table (i use split design) and added the border property to the table that way.

and... It worked! YaY!... Please feel free to email me [email protected] to ask anymore questions on this, if i haven't explained it well enough. 

Also if you'd like to check out the page its robynrobertson.com.au (if you visit this page and its still the holding page) go to: www.robynrobertson.com.au/website/index.html

Hope this helps!


----------



## Jaxo (Feb 21, 2008)

Hi beckie,

Just wanted to correct you on one thing. bordercolor option is an Internet Explorer thing really. If you check out the HTML 4.01 / XHTML 1.0 Reference at w3schools you'll notice no mention of bordercolor at all. Since it wasn't in any html standards Firefox wasn't programmed to support it, but I'm glad you figured it out using CSS.

If you haven't had a chance to browse w3schools.com yet I would highly recommend it as it's a great resource. Especially getting your xhtml and css validated. Majority of the sites I see that have validated both run very clean code. 

Won't bore anymore. :grin:


----------

